# Trailer Question



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Has anybody made a plywood box to slide into a utility trailer? If so how did you do it and how much did it cost?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

What are you taking? How big? you talking turning a landscaper trailer into a enclosed?


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a 5x10 utility trailer and I want to make a plywood box to slide in there to store decoys in. The box would have to fit in the trailer and be about 6 foot tall


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

4x8 sheet of plywood will run like $35 a sheet. I would say after everything you are looking at like $250-$300. You will want to get 2x4 that will go in the stake pockets and then have a 1x4 to make up for the sidewall with the box on the inside. This is going to get heavy, have fun pulling it in and out.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

hey man i got a decoy trailer like the one your trying to build its not that hard you just have to use some creativity, like stated you might have 200 dollars into unless you get scrap wood from the lumber yard (the stuff thats been rejected) but yea take 2X4 for support onto the trailer just build them so there panels like if you wanted to have an open left side for whatever reason, then you should be able to pull the panel out. Get what im saying???? i know hard to follow but i hope you get my drift.


----------



## miller64917 (Apr 1, 2008)

Excellent, I was thinking about making the same move.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

You may want to do "panels" like some guys do fish houses. Meaning they bolt together at the seems. Basically use a 2x3 side by side at the seems and use a 5/16" bolt with washers. Use Very good quailty wood though--not the cheap stauff, otherwise you may find it spliting all too easily. Another way is use metal gusset plates at the seem, like 3 per 8' 2 bolts through plywood for perm mount, and then a single hole on the removable bolt. Roof is going to be the tricky part, especially if you want it water proof. Maybe roll out a piece of rubber membrane and attach only to front part, and use a few plates on sides and back to secure it in place, again with removable bolts.

Good luck.


----------

